# Desire Cut Squonk reborn (warning: lots of pics)



## Anvil

A few months back I got the Desire Designs Cut squonker (the Project Sub-Ohm edition) from VaporDNA. It's a great light-weight all-day device that works like a boss.

A month or so back though a very excitable youngster knocked it flying off the table at a restaurant. The device itself was 100% okay, but the powder-coated finish had taken a few knocks. Needless to say I was not pleased. Especially since this is a limited mod that you can't really replace. It's not an expensive mod by any means, but still.

All in all the chips weren't _that_ bad, but I knew they were there, and that was enough to start the great Cut project...

For reference, this was the Cut on the day it arrived in SA



The initial plan was to strip it and have the powder-coating redone. The start was to strip it apart (thankfully really easy, just 4 screws and some glue held the whole thing together) and strip the paint (not easy, this particular powder-coating was a dog to remove).








Once I finished stripping, the next phase began. I was originally only going to prep the surface for re-coating. After giving the parts a good sanding and rub-down with steel wool, my dad happened to walk by and suggested polishing it just to see what it would look like. Prepped but not polished on the left, polished on the right.



At this point the plan changed. I now "needed" to polish the whole thing.



Once I had made the decision to mod the mod, I decided to go even further and enlisted the help of the Mrs and her skills.



The PSO text had a sort of hammered finish in it which looks nice with the metallic blue paint (the tin in the pic was just a stand, but I did use Humbrol blue metallic). I also sent off the back panel for some laser etching, and asked if they could mimic this hammered finish. After a few more coats of metallic blue in the text and the back panel being completed I finally started the re-assembly last night.

I am not the world's best DIY guy, but I reckon it turned out alright. Personally I love it. The name needs some work though...

I present the Desire Designs Cut Squonk Project Sub-Ohm (PSO 625): Anvil Edition, with Odis O-Atty-X #135.













It is a fingerprint magnet of note, and being raw metal it will tarnish and require regular polishing like any copper or brass tube, but in the end I think it's worth it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 21


----------



## baksteen8168

Anvil said:


> A few months back I got the Desire Designs Cut squonker (the Project Sub-Ohm edition) from VaporDNA. It's a great light-weight all-day device that works like a boss.
> 
> A month or so back though a very excitable youngster knocked it flying off the table at a restaurant. The device itself was 100% okay, but the powder-coated finish had taken a few knocks. Needless to say I was not pleased. Especially since this is a limited mod that you can't really replace. It's not an expensive mod by any means, but still.
> 
> All in all the chips weren't _that_ bad, but I knew they were there, and that was enough to start the great Cut project...
> 
> For reference, this was the Cut on the day it arrived in SA
> View attachment 150197
> 
> 
> The initial plan was to strip it and have the powder-coating redone. The start was to strip it apart (thankfully really easy, just 4 screws and some glue held the whole thing together) and strip the paint (not easy, this particular powder-coating was a dog to remove).
> View attachment 150185
> 
> View attachment 150186
> 
> 
> View attachment 150187
> 
> 
> Once I finished stripping, the next phase began. I was originally only going to prep the surface for re-coating. After giving the parts a good sanding and rub-down with steel wool, my dad happened to walk by and suggested polishing it just to see what it would look like. Prepped but not polished on the left, polished on the right.
> View attachment 150188
> 
> 
> At this point the plan changed. I now "needed" to polish the whole thing.
> View attachment 150189
> 
> 
> Once I had made the decision to mod the mod, I decided to go even further and enlisted the help of the Mrs and her skills.
> View attachment 150190
> 
> 
> The PSO text had a sort of hammered finish in it which looks nice with the metallic blue paint (the tin in the pic was just a stand, but I did use Humbrol blue metallic). I also sent off the back panel for some laser etching, and asked if they could mimic this hammered finish. After a few more coats of metallic blue in the text and the back panel being completed I finally started the re-assembly last night.
> 
> I am not the world's best DIY guy, but I reckon it turned out alright. Personally I love it. The name needs some work though...
> 
> I present the Desire Designs Cut Squonk Project Sub-Ohm (PSO 625): Anvil Edition, with Odis O-Atty-X #135.
> 
> View attachment 150192
> 
> 
> View attachment 150193
> 
> 
> View attachment 150194
> 
> 
> View attachment 150195
> 
> 
> It is a fingerprint magnet of note, and being raw metal it will tarnish and require regular polishing like any copper or brass tube, but in the end I think it's worth it.


Looks absolutely amazing! Only thing I would have changed is making the anvil and accompanying text slightly darker, but that is just personal preference. Well done @Anvil !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil

baksteen8168 said:


> Looks absolutely amazing! Only thing I would have changed is making the anvil and accompanying text slightly darker, but that is just personal preference. Well done @Anvil !


I did consider doing the anvil and text in the same blue as the PSO text, but I felt it would be a bit much. I would also have liked it to come out a bit darker but laser etching a "cheap" metal that isn't steel is a bit of a gamble, and the guys that did it for me said they didn't want to etch deeper/darker for fear of screwing it up, which I can appreciate. 

It does look darker and much more defined in real life though, my kitchen lights are a bit harsh on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

very nicely done !

it looks awesome, glad you didn't go with the respray

enjoy !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Stunning! Kudos to you for making the best of a bad situation

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Anvil said:


> I did consider doing the anvil and text in the same blue as the PSO text, but I felt it would be a bit much. I would also have liked it to come out a bit darker but laser etching a "cheap" metal that isn't steel is a bit of a gamble, and the guys that did it for me said they didn't want to etch deeper/darker for fear of screwing it up, which I can appreciate.
> 
> It does look darker and much more defined in real life though, my kitchen lights are a bit harsh on it.


Yeah, I think you made the right move not making it blue as well. Darker or not, It looks much better than the original state it came in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Would a clear coat not help with the fingerprints?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Anvil

baksteen8168 said:


> Would a clear coat not help with the fingerprints?


I'm sure it would, but part of the appeal for me is the raw aspect of this. I tried a small patch of no-name brand clear on the bottom of the mod and it looked okay, but the shine was different, slightly off, if that makes any sense. 

In hindsight though I should have probably gotten a tin of Cerakote which I know would have worked better. But now I know how to disassemble and re-assemble so that will be another step in the project for a later date.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Anvil said:


> I'm sure it would, but part of the appeal for me is the raw aspect of this. I tried a small patch of no-name brand clear on the bottom of the mod and it looked okay, but the shine was different, slightly off, if that makes any sense.
> 
> In hindsight though I should have probably gotten a tin of Cerakote which I know would have worked better. But now I know how to disassemble and re-assemble so that will be another step in the project for a later date.


Makes perfect sense. The raw look is very nice ( I'm just too lazy to maintain it.  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

well done , awesome work @Anvil.
There is a polish i think its in the Maguire range that eliminates the fingerprint issue.
the etching should get a bit darker with age though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Looks great @Anvil nice job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Anvil !
Great work ! It looks super!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Wow, that's fantastic work dude. Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@Fuzz some info on that hydrophobic treatment please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay

Awesome customisation!!! Looks so good that I bet the flavour is better also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil

CeeJay said:


> Awesome customisation!!! Looks so good that I bet the flavour is better also.


I'll be honest, even if I used my old socks for wick and vaped fish paste I'd probably still enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

Great job. looks way better now than when you first got it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Anvil said:


> A few months back I got the Desire Designs Cut squonker (the Project Sub-Ohm edition) from VaporDNA. It's a great light-weight all-day device that works like a boss.
> 
> A month or so back though a very excitable youngster knocked it flying off the table at a restaurant. The device itself was 100% okay, but the powder-coated finish had taken a few knocks. Needless to say I was not pleased. Especially since this is a limited mod that you can't really replace. It's not an expensive mod by any means, but still.
> 
> All in all the chips weren't _that_ bad, but I knew they were there, and that was enough to start the great Cut project...
> 
> For reference, this was the Cut on the day it arrived in SA
> View attachment 150197
> 
> 
> The initial plan was to strip it and have the powder-coating redone. The start was to strip it apart (thankfully really easy, just 4 screws and some glue held the whole thing together) and strip the paint (not easy, this particular powder-coating was a dog to remove).
> View attachment 150185
> 
> View attachment 150186
> 
> 
> View attachment 150187
> 
> 
> Once I finished stripping, the next phase began. I was originally only going to prep the surface for re-coating. After giving the parts a good sanding and rub-down with steel wool, my dad happened to walk by and suggested polishing it just to see what it would look like. Prepped but not polished on the left, polished on the right.
> View attachment 150188
> 
> 
> At this point the plan changed. I now "needed" to polish the whole thing.
> View attachment 150189
> 
> 
> Once I had made the decision to mod the mod, I decided to go even further and enlisted the help of the Mrs and her skills.
> View attachment 150190
> 
> 
> The PSO text had a sort of hammered finish in it which looks nice with the metallic blue paint (the tin in the pic was just a stand, but I did use Humbrol blue metallic). I also sent off the back panel for some laser etching, and asked if they could mimic this hammered finish. After a few more coats of metallic blue in the text and the back panel being completed I finally started the re-assembly last night.
> 
> I am not the world's best DIY guy, but I reckon it turned out alright. Personally I love it. The name needs some work though...
> 
> I present the Desire Designs Cut Squonk Project Sub-Ohm (PSO 625): Anvil Edition, with Odis O-Atty-X #135.
> 
> View attachment 150192
> 
> 
> View attachment 150193
> 
> 
> View attachment 150194
> 
> 
> View attachment 150195
> 
> 
> It is a fingerprint magnet of note, and being raw metal it will tarnish and require regular polishing like any copper or brass tube, but in the end I think it's worth it.


Ooh! Shiny! Great job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Very good job, it looks really good.

can only click winner once so here's a few more

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

